# Total HomeFX -- Buy 2 Get 1 Free -- Video Downloads



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year picked up Total HomeFX video projectors from Home Depot like many of you. This will be the first year using them and decided to add some new ones to complement what came preloaded on my SD card. When I went to the Total HomeFX website to download two skeleton dancing videos for this year's haunt, saw their home page has a Special running right now -- buy 2 videos and get a 3rd free. Perfect!

Clicked on the special link and bought the Fast Tango (ran longer than the Slow Tango) and the Zombie Dance Party dancing videos (8.99 each) and picked out the Alien Invasion one for another theme down the road. After paying, my receipt came up with links to download to my computer's download file. Smooth transaction and everything ran smoothly. BTW got 2 files for each video -- a horizontal and a vertical projection file. They also send you the links to the downloads in an email. 

Here's the link to their site. Not sure when this special will expire.

https://www.totalhomefx.com


----------



## annamarykahn

doesn't look like the buy 2 get 1 free works for their bundled videos which are $29.99 each ... 

quality wise, they seem to be not as good as atmosfearfx and the bundles run times seem short ... for example their family friendly bundle is less than 5 minutes run time ... for $30! ... doesn't appear to have a good "bang for the buck" ratio so it looks like i'll pass

thanks for the heads up gos 

their halloween classics bundle is less than 3 minutes :-(

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A lot of people here have the Total HomeFx projectors from last year and this year. It's nice a lot of their offerings are both in landscape and portrait mode. For this sale 3 videos comes out to $5.99 each which I think is pretty attractive price point for a number of home haunters here especially if you don't want to buy a bunch of video subjects that you don't see yourself using at all. I think the selection is a matter of personal taste what works in your haunt or not. This year I'm doing an upstairs dance studio and the 2 new dance videos are pretty much tailored to my theme. The projector came with the AtmosFears Bone Chiller dancing skeletons already. Kids' attention span is short and I'm planning on running the 3 dance videos in a continuous loop so really the length doesn't matter in my case. In all the years we've done projections in the past we've always chosen one video segment and looped it, be it Hallowindows roving eyeball or let's say DMinor's Ghost Maid wandering the upstairs bedroom and occasionally looking out and waving. This year since it's dance class we'll feature a few dances going on. 

I know their videos might not be what everyone is looking for but IMO it can still be a good deal. And believe me the kids looking up into my second floor window won't see or care about some of the detail others have expressed is lacking in their videos. 

As for the short length of them, the Alien Invasion one I chose is really pretty short. The horizontal version is a group of aliens and the vertical version is just one alien. It starts off with the alien/s materializing and walking towards you and then there's a close up segment of just their face/s staring at you intently. I'm planning on cutting the video into two segments. The group one, first part, will probably be in my upstairs window as they materialize inside the room. The close up of the single alien I think would be great on an ipad inside an alien chamber looking out. He stares at you and blinks (love his eyelids) and looped I'm hoping it looks like a creature is inside the chamber. Really no need for any long length of video used this way.

With not much in the way of projection video choices out there, I think if you can find content that fits your scene there's lots of ways to make it work for you.


----------

